# That Stuff On The Windshield...by The Rear View Mirror



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok, I'm getting a Radar detector for the big trip (only illegal in Virgina and DC) and I have the power routed to the area by the rear view mirror.

I want to remove some of that stuff that is on the windshield around the rear view mirror. I think it is simply there to help with the sun's glare. I have an external antenna, so I know that isn't part of the antenna.

Anyone know for sure what that stuff is for? Will a razor blade take it off?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

What stuff are you refering to? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> What stuff are you refering to? Do you have any pictures?


Sure...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

OK, you made me go look at mine....

My guess would be anti glare as you stated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ARzark said:


> OK, you made me go look at mine....
> 
> My guess would be anti glare as you stated.


That is what I'm hoping for...just need confirmation before I attack my "new" (ok..11 months...but only 5,200 miles) F-350 with a razor blade.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pretty sure its just paint Jim, razor should take off the areas you need to take off.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your radar detector will not even notice that stuff. I would leave it alone.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I am thinking paint on the inside but not positive. Try one small dot I guess. I looked around and couldn't find anything on removal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Your radar detector will not even notice that stuff. I would leave it alone.


You might know more about this than I do, but I thought the "laser" version from cops will require the detector to have a 100% clear view of the road.

I'm not concerned about Ka, K and X bands....this detector (Valentine One) will detect those (front or rear) with ease.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What stuff are you refering to? Do you have any pictures?


Sure...

















[/quote]

OK...I have the same on both my vehicles. One has an external antenna and the other doesn't. I always thought that the one without had something to do with the little black dots...maybe an built in antenna in the glass? I know that the cost to replace this type of windshield is alot!







Good luck on the detective work.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Your radar detector will not even notice that stuff. I would leave it alone.


You might know more about this than I do, but I thought the "laser" version from cops will require the detector to have a 100% clear view of the road.

I'm not concerned about Ka, K and X bands....this detector (Valentine One) will detect those (front or rear) with ease.
[/quote]

A good laser operator is like a sniper. When you here the beep you are already dead.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Your radar detector will not even notice that stuff. I would leave it alone.


You might know more about this than I do, but I thought the "laser" version from cops will require the detector to have a 100% clear view of the road.

I'm not concerned about Ka, K and X bands....this detector (Valentine One) will detect those (front or rear) with ease.
[/quote]

A good laser operator is like a sniper. When you here the beep you are already dead.
[/quote]

You are the 3rd person to tell me that....Darn!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hopefully you don't need that laser/radar detector while you're pullin' your Outback, Jim.









Mike


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Especially driving a full size truck; you're dead meat vs a Laser Radar. You'll get picked out of a crowd like taking candy from a baby!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Hopefully you don't need that laser/radar detector while you're pullin' your Outback, Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....nope, just on the way out there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Your radar detector will not even notice that stuff. I would leave it alone.


You might know more about this than I do, but I thought the "laser" version from cops will require the detector to have a 100% clear view of the road.

I'm not concerned about Ka, K and X bands....this detector (Valentine One) will detect those (front or rear) with ease.
[/quote]

A good laser operator is like a sniper. When you here the beep you are already dead.
[/quote]

You are the 3rd person to tell me that....Darn!!
[/quote]
Yep. it happened to me......going along minding my own 10mph over business and ..... d.d.d.deeeeeeeeeeeeeet.d.d.d.d .
Got me with the laser. believe it or not, it was mounted in the exact spot you took the picture. Hardwired to the left of the mirror. Warning only though, luckily. The officer chuckled and told me "you know, those things only tell you when you were caught" I told him it was off and that i don't even remember to use it......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm tellin Rick!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I love seeing people with their detectors and wonder if the companies actually pay the ticket. As stated, those are pretty useless against laser as they are point and shoot/instant on. I would never waste the money on a detector personally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> I love seeing people with their detectors and wonder if the companies actually pay the ticket. As stated, those are pretty useless against laser as they are point and shoot/instant on. I would never waste the money on a detector personally.


They also detect photo radar and the other bands....not all officers have Laser Radar.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I love seeing people with their detectors and wonder if the companies actually pay the ticket. As stated, those are pretty useless against laser as they are point and shoot/instant on. I would never waste the money on a detector personally.


They also detect photo radar and the other bands....not all officers have Laser Radar.
[/quote]

I will admit the do have their uses. We don't have photo radar up here. Most of the cops have Lidar here so they get a lot of business. My agency doesn't but I love my radar as I can get you coming and going.









I was just in Tucson and noticed they are using photo radar there. Would be nice to have it here but the general public doesn't want it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> I will admit the do have their uses. We don't have photo radar up here. Most of the cops have Lidar here so they get a lot of business. My agency doesn't but I love my radar as I can get you coming and going.


This model (Valentine One) can detect all bands from the front and the *rear*...and it has an arrow that tells me where the signal is coming from (front or rear). Pretty cool. Even tells me if the signal is coming from the side (little arrows) so you know that is a false alarm, as you can only judge speed from front or rear...not the side.

If you want to read more about his model, click below
http://www.valentine1.com/


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I will admit the do have their uses. We don't have photo radar up here. Most of the cops have Lidar here so they get a lot of business. My agency doesn't but I love my radar as I can get you coming and going.


This model (Valentine One) can detect all bands from the front and the *rear*...and it has an arrow that tells me where the signal is coming from (front or rear). Pretty cool. Even tells me if the signal is coming from the side (little arrows) so you know that is a false alarm, as you can only judge speed from front or rear...not the side.

If you want to read more about his model, click below
http://www.valentine1.com/









[/quote]

Let me know how it works.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I will admit the do have their uses. We don't have photo radar up here. Most of the cops have Lidar here so they get a lot of business. My agency doesn't but I love my radar as I can get you coming and going.


This model (Valentine One) can detect all bands from the front and the *rear*...and it has an arrow that tells me where the signal is coming from (front or rear). Pretty cool. *Even tells me if the signal is coming from the side (little arrows) so you know that is a false alarm, as you can only judge speed from front or rear...not the side*.

If you want to read more about his model, click below
http://www.valentine1.com/









[/quote]

Not that I don't believe that about radars Doppler capability but the side arrow would just be a transition from the front to the back as you blow by a cop on the side of the road. You are never perpendicular to the radar source for very long.

Sorry I am not a fan of radar detectors but its been so long since I even got pulled over I think it would be a waste of money for me. I do a couple of things to avoid the them, plan a head so I know when I will be somewhere and then be satisfied with getting there at that time. Be observant and follow the traffic, I run 5 over in a daze and use my cruise control that is checked regularly for accuracy and is rock steady. If I want to go faster there is always someone that thinks 10 or 15 over is fine and I just watch their tail lights from 1/2 mile back and tag along. If I am on schedule then I let them go. Even on a 600 mile trip 5 mph is still only a 1/2 hour so why sweat it?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As everyone has said, with laser, the detector will only tell you that you just got caught. The best defense is to be contrite and apologetic. It doesnt always work, but I'll gaurantee it's better than arguing. And having one of my cards in your wallet doesnt hurt either.
A big target like the 350, is like shooting a barn. Theres alot of area that will produce a return. Even if a corvette is sucking your paint off as he passes you at 150, the radar gun (not a laser, mind you) will grab your truck first because of the area. But as an aside, If it were me pulling the trigger, I'd release and re-aquire a couple of times until it grabbed the faster moving target. As Andy said though, a good laser operator can pick off cars at incredible distances. They are a little squirrely at long distacnces, because that laser dot jumps around expotentially with distance. If you are alone, flying up a straight stretch and can see a bridge ahead, you might want to reign her in a little!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Have to agree with Andy, in that unless it's a run to the emergency room I keep the speed-o meter around 5 over and let the others pass by









The DW however has a very heavy foot, and is one of those whom seldom use the right lane except when it's time to exit









Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have own built in verbal radar detector when I am in the drivers seat.We call it Rick. 
VERY ANNOYING!








However, there is nothing funnier then when a cop ( Rick) is in passenger seat and does what the rest of us do when we see a cop. Cracks me up everytime.

I have had one ticket in my life and it was because I had 4 year old in back seat that needed to use a rest room and I was trying to get to one.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have own built in verbal radar detector when I am in the drivers seat.We call it Rick.
> VERY ANNOYING!
> 
> 
> ...










Did *Rick* make you pull over, or did he just hand it to you from the passenger seat






























Ed


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

detectors are worthless when the fuzz is using an old fashioned stopwatch and painted strips on the road. Do what I do, set your cruise on at 72 in a 65 and you should be good, going much faster than 65 anyway uses so much more gas, and really doesn't help with your timing too much. As for the dots on your windshield, it is just for decoration, it looks good, and is only paint. You should be able to scratch it off easily with a razor blade.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Curious , did you end up removing any of it ?


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I dont mind the dectors. Where most of my travel is on the major QE2 highway up here in Alberta, the laser cops usually shoot the lazer on someone ahead of me before I get there. So I know if it goes off there is a cop up ahead. Given if there is no one ahead of me for a ways then yes its *beep* you're caught. But that is very rare on the major highway that I travel on.

And like Jim stated they are nice to identify photo radar which there are 40+ camera's littered through out the city here.

Kos


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Curious , did you end up removing any of it ?


I plan on calling the company today. (info below is cut/paste from Valentine web site)

*The color of the vehicle* can influence the amount of sunlight reflected from the hood into the detection optics. White, silver, and bright or metallic colors in general are 100 times more likely than gloss black to reflect competing light into the detector.

*Mounting high on the windshield* reduces the effect of sunlight reflected from the hood, which increases the detector's ability to find weak beam fragments. Daytime warning sensitivity is completely dominated by how one manages the sunlight issues.

*Mounting high* behind the tint band may reduce the laser signal somewhat, but it reduces the sunlight contamination by the same amount. The result is an unchanged laser-to-sunlight ratio from the scene beyond your vehicle, but with reduced hood reflections owing to a higher vantage point-a net gain. Only in the dead of night would a just-below-the-tint-band mounting position be beneficial.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Call a local auto glass shop. They should be able to tell what it is for and how to easily get it off.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ED_RN said:


> Call a local auto glass shop. They should be able to tell what it is for and how to easily get it off.


Good suggestion! Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Called the mfg and they said not to worry about that stuff.

Asked about Laser detection and they said I might get lucky and detect it, but most likely it won't.


----------

